# Using poudriere to install net/citrix_ica



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 21, 2021)

Without poudriere, no problem:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica # make install
…
===>  License citrix accepted by the user
===>   citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
Checking QuoVadisEuropeEVSSLCAG1.crt
===> Fetching all distfiles required by citrix_ica-13.10.0 for building
===>  Extracting for citrix_ica-13.10.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz.
…
```

With ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ # poudriere bulk -b latest -j main -c net/citrix_ica
…
[00:00:45] [01] [00:00:00] Building net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0
[00:00:46] [01] [00:00:01] Finished net/citrix_ica | citrix_ica-13.10.0: Failed: fetch
…
```

How can I avoid this failure?


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ # file /usr/ports/distfiles/linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz
/usr/ports/distfiles/linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, was "linuxx86.tar", last modified: Tue Jun 19 06:51:16 2018, from Unix, original size modulo 2^32 57999360
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ # grep DISTFILES /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf | grep -v \#
DISTFILES_CACHE=/usr/ports/distfiles
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ #
```

From <https://www.freshports.org/net/citrix_ica/>:



> … download linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz into /var/db/repos/ports/distfiles …



(sic)


----------

